# Training classes



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you guys taken any training courses to further your knowledge of firearms?

Today at the range, I signed up for 2 classes. Self Defense and the Law, and Advanced Firearms Training. Im pumped to take them. The self defense course is something I want/need to know about, and from what the instructor was telling me, the advanced firearms class sounds like a blast. 

I wish they had classes like these back in high school.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have been thru several advance classes over the years.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, in TX, if U get a CHL permit, U have to take a class that teaches U that stufff.

I'd like to take some tactical classes, but I can't afford it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Since you're in CT, you should check out www.defenseassociates.com. I took several pistol courses with them back in the Dark Ages before I moved to Free Arizona. They offer their own courses as well as partnering with Mas Ayoob and Chuck Taylor for others. The quality of instruction was excellent in all the courses I took.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Ouu, Ill definetly look into them.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't need instruction because I allready know it all. :mrgreen: 

I hope some day to take some extra classes. They were not required of me to get my CCW since my DD214 took its place.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I don't need instruction because I allready know it all. :mrgreen:
> 
> I hope some day to take some extra classes. They were not required of me to get my CCW since my DD214 took its place.


I think Jim Crews still teaches in Montana, though his schedule may be limited. He has a great reputation for both pistol and AR carbine. www.marksmans.com


----------

